# What colors and variety are my new budgies?



## Baron (9 mo ago)

Hello,
I am semi new to parakeets but have kept birds several times in my life. I have two new baby budgies. I think below the ages of six months because there are no eye rings yet. I have been trying to figure out what color / variety they are. One looks like a white but has yellow on the top of its head and below the beak. It also has some yellow on its wings, but the wing yellow did not come out in the pictures. Its eyes look dark black. In the bright light picture the eyes look red but in normal light dark brown or black. I also have a green and yellow without any gray or black on it. In the pictures it looks light gray but in real life the stripes and wing spots are light green. Any help would be appreciated. I would prefer not trying to get more pictures at this time. They are just now bonding to me, so I am trying not to over freak them out.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Your budgies are lovely! What have you named them?

When @StarlingWings is next on the forum she can assist you with regard to your budgies' mutations.

The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
*Locating an Avian Veterinarian*

*You need to be very sure they can not reach the towel you have over the back and top of the cage. Ingestion of the fibers can cause crop impaction.
You are better off using a smooth tightly weaved fabric for a cage cover. *

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
(Stickies are threads “stuck” at the top of each forum sub-section)
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A Heartfelt Plea to All Members*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forums! 

Your budgies are adorable. The green is a light green spangle little girl while the other one is a creamino budgie. I believe the creamino is a male, but could you post photos without flash to be sure? 

If you have a mixed-gender pair, please be sure to you do everything you can to discourage breeding, which is fairly easy in most cases when done correctly. 

More information can be found in the links provided above by FaeryBee.

Meanwhile, please be sure to read through the forums to ensure you're up to date on the best of budgie care. If you have any questions after reading through things, please be sure to ask as we'll be glad to help!

Hope to see you around


----------



## Baron (9 mo ago)

FaeryBee said:


> *Your budgies are lovely! What have you named them?
> 
> When @StarlingWings is next on the forum she can assist you with regard to your budgies' mutations.
> 
> ...


 The Green and Yellow one is Sprite after the drink and fairy spirit. Aka She Hulk. I am trying to teach her to say "don't make me angry" and "you won't like me when i'm angry". I also tell her ha ha ha and do you want a piece of me. The white one is name Star. Both birds mimic me by saying tweet tweet slowly like I do to them. Sometimes they say it like a person not a high pitched budgie. I will check out the forums more when I have time. I have been looking through a few different places in it already. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Baron (9 mo ago)

StarlingWings said:


> Hello and welcome to the forums!
> 
> Your budgies are adorable. The green is a light green spangle little girl while the other one is a creamino budgie. I believe the creamino is a male, but could you post photos without flash to be sure?
> 
> ...


Thank you for the information and advice. My budgies have only been with me a little over a week. I will retake more pictures in a few weeks when they are more bonded to me. The time I took the other pictures Star did not like it. Star is the nervous one. When star freaks out it freaks out Sprite. I am training him to be less nervous using treat training. Sprite did not mind the pictures and will already let me pick her up without any treats. Sprite was like that by day two or three. I have been letting them out once or twice to fly. Star has been nervous most times. I did it again last night. They both landed on the top of the cage and let me pick them up to place them back into the cage without any fear. I am unsure if they are mixed sexed. I wasn't trying to get some for breeding. They are too young for me to check the *cere* for sexing. The only picture with a flash was the one that came out with Star having red eyes. The other two are with regular room light. I have the back part of the cage covered so they can chill there unbothered when they do not wish to look at me or want to rest. Once Star is more chill with the new environment and me I will get more pictures of them to post.


----------



## Baron (9 mo ago)

What kind of fabrics are better for Budgies?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Tightly woven fabric made from cotton, nylon or polyester. Fabric like sheets and some tablecloths.
Look at the cage covers available for sale to get an idea of fabrics used.
*
*Breathable fabric cage cover*


----------



## Baron (9 mo ago)

FaeryBee said:


> *Tightly woven fabric made from cotton, nylon or polyester. Fabric like sheets and some tablecloths.
> Look at the cage covers available for sale to get an idea of fabrics used.*
> 
> *Breathable fabric cage cover*


I ended up putting a leopard print sheet closest to the cage and the towel over it so that they cannot get to the towel. I am planning to look for a sheet that has a forest or jungle print. Thanks again for the information.


----------

